# Low tech 180l...with a shelly difference..



## t.doyle (10 Mar 2013)

Not that there is anything important going on here but just wanted to share it with those that are interested 

We're Just saving up some last pennies now for a new tank and equipment including;

Juwel Rio 180 (Dark wood)
Eheim ecco pro 300
Hydor 200W inline heater

Probably going to use eco-complete and Sera super peat capped with light silica sand. Looking to "plant" Various anubias, java ferns, several mosses and perhaps a few crypts. But I am doing this with a challenging difference... Two musk turtles will be living in this tank!

At the moment they live quite happily with;

Rummy nose tetra's
Cherry barbs
One baby angel (like, literally 10p size..The other half's choice)
Oto's
Cherry shrimp
Corydoras concolor

Plant-wise they tend to have a little munch of anything newly added then after a couple of days leave it alone. So they currently leave alone lots of anubias and java fern. 

Does anyone think I'm just crazy to even try an aquascape with musk turtles? Has it been done before?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Henry (21 Mar 2013)

Won't the turtles eat the fish?


----------



## krazypara3165 (22 Mar 2013)

the musk turtles are a no no. they will ruin the water quality without big water changes. they will also eat most of your plants and they will eat your fish as that is their natural prey.


----------



## Henry (22 Mar 2013)

I think if you had super fast growing plants like Limnophila Sessiflora etc and plenty of floating plants, you'd get away with nitrate levels. I'd definitely have an established tank before I attempted this though. I'd also anticipate disappointment and dead fish.


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Apr 2013)

Breed guppys in there to feed turtles


----------

